
A Nomad Story - jessehorne
I&#x27;ve recently published my latest article on Medium. It&#x27;s titled &quot;A Nomad Story&quot;. It&#x27;s a real-life story based on my experience as a &quot;digital nomad&quot;. I would appreciate any and all feedback! I just want to be a better writer!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@jessehorne&#x2F;a-nomad-story-c50a499b4866
======
barry-cotter
In future submit as a link post and comment below seeking feedback. Actually,
delete this submission, resubmit as a link post and if you want anyone to read
it retitle something more informative/clickbaitier.

...

Having actually read the article I suggest you consider how much you want to
be a developer and how much you want to be an activist. Your lifestyle seems
so unstable that I imagine a lot of people would read the article and say to
themselves “No way am I hiring this person.”

The message you want to send may be different but the message I’m receiving is
not of a digital nomad, someone who’s making a living off the internet. It’s
of a drifter, loosely attached not just to the labour market, but to people
and places generally.

On the writing itself there’s not that much structure. Beginning, middle and
end are lacking. There’s no message or story. It’s a succession of events.
Also, you have multiple eggcorns in your writing, where you misheard speech
and wrote it down as you heard it, rather than as the expression usually goes.

> I told them that I was looking for other opportunities and their draw
> dropped.

It’s jaw, their jaw dropped.

All that said you’ve done a lot of writing on medium, way more than I’ve done
anywhere but commenting. Good luck and keep going.

